# Digital or Analog Needed?



## modifiede30 (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently started to upgrade my HT system and have moved from a single processor/amp system to a stand-alone processor with separate amplification. I will be running fiber optics from my video sources to my processor and to my TV. I started down the path of getting digital quality cables to run from my processor to my amp and had one of those moments and realized that this signal MIGHT be analog. I guess now that the processor is separate - can I assume the signal going to my amp from the processor is analog? Reading through the literature I have on both components don't provide much info. It sure would save me some dough on wires if I could avoid getting digital cables.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

A list of the equipment you'll be using will help everybody to make suggestions :yes:


----------



## modifiede30 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, probably would be good - sorry:doh:

My processor is a Harmon Kardon Signature 2.0 and I'll be powering my speakers through a Marantz MM9000 power amp. The cables I'll be using are Synergistic Research HDAV with whatever RCA connectors I find that will work and are reasonably priced.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your running audio over optical then the signal must be digital as analog can not be transmitted over optical. If your using rca cables and not using a digital output like SPIDF the signal will be analog only. HDMI would be your best choice if your planning to transmit the newest digital uncompressed audio form BluRay like DTS master audio or True HD (that is if the HK accepts the signals to begin with)


----------



## modifiede30 (Sep 29, 2008)

The optical is from the dvd to my processor - my question relates to my processor to my amp - I don't think many amps have dac's. I think I found the answer though via the manuals. Thanks though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge there is not any external amps pro or consumer that accept a digital signal you will need to go analog from the receivers pre outs into the amp.


----------

